# HCFT Cayo 173



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking mighty fine! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Chase, are you still making the stripping mats?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What are you powering it with?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Sweet!!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

What happened to the BT micro ?


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

8 Loco. no mats right now.

el9surf, the new 50 tohatsu.

barbs deep, I sold it last year to buy a scanner for doing SeaDek. Real life decision haha, now that I have the scanner paid off im getting a new boat.

Nothing at all wrong with the Beavertail micro, it was an amazing boat and I would have never sold it for any reason but to get the scanner.

The reason I went with the Cayo this time is I have been friends with JB for a long time and just really fell in love with the shape of the skiff. The demensions and performance where almost at the magical number I need them to be at for fishing NE FL too! The main reason was being able to put the new 50 on it and get a little speed!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

hcft said:


> The reason I went with the Cayo this time is I have been friends with JB for a long time and just really fell in love with the shape of the skiff. The demensions and performance where almost at the magical number I need them to be at for fishing NE FL too! The main reason was being able to put the new 50 on it and get a little speed!


Are you going to powder coat the tank? It doesn't cost much and will extend the life of the tank.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

@ HCFT How long did it take them to make your skiff? Ive got my deposit down, but they cant get me done until September..... I am thinking of going to the 50 Tohatsu too as I live n Saint Augustine, but im worried about the weight. What made you go with the 50? Just speed?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Financekid1 said:


> @ HCFT How long did it take them to make your skiff? Ive got my deposit down, but they cant get me done until September..... I am thinking of going to the 50 Tohatsu too as I live n Saint Augustine, but im worried about the weight. What made you go with the 50? Just speed?


I believe the current model Tohatsu 50 weighs the same as the current Tohatsu 40 at 209lbs


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

zlenart said:


> I believe the current model Tohatsu 50 weighs the same as the current Tohatsu 40 at 209lbs



yea the 40 and 50 weigh the same and even though its a good jump up in weight from the 30hp it offers alot more power and speed.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice skiff! Can you post some pictures of the hatches front and rear? I'm curious of the rigging/storage.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Look we all know you took delivery of your new Cayo...its all over histogram and Facebook. Get some detail photos up, STAT! 
Congrats, and from what I've seen, it absolutely beautiful.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

[/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01103_zpsgaw5nbyy.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01104_zpszm7iqe4n.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01105_zpsbpunjwb4.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01106_zpsjfmovna8.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01107_zpsvghaskzs.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01108_zpsgrwvwy0o.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01109_zpskj74tepn.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01110_zpsqjq4tsgr.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01111_zpszf8an23s.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01112_zpsodyanprw.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01113_zpszlwh1re3.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01114_zpsfdqtcnlp.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01115_zpsnx5gmzi7.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01116_zpsizrg4f8g.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01117_zpsnqm71qhh.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01118_zpsukp1vekd.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01120_zpsfjnvdrvn.jpg.html][/URL
]

[URL=http://s50.photobucket.com/user/hype143/media/DSC01122_zpsutlxxs1j.jpg.html]

[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I will answer any questions but I will sum it up like this.

1) With two guys(220 on the back 180 up front), 1 fly rod and 13gals of fuel it will poll and not scrub bottom in a little under 7". That is honest truths, I will post a video that you can clearly see is no bs. Im working on a pretty intensive video overview of the skiff now.

2) Im breaking in the motor still and keeping it under 5000 rpm I saw 37 mph. I would take that with a grain of salt because it was on my phone gps but i have confirmed that with my truck speedo.

3) I know this question is coming. Is it tippy? I think the best way to answer that question is by saying its not a barge. It can be tippy if your running around the outside edges and the other person is also going the same direction. I personally would not consider it bad at all. If you have been on a Biscane its pretty similar to that.

final thought. I've known JB for a while now but I still won't throw out random compliments. After all I still BOUGHT the boat and have every right to speak the truth. I know this forum is used to get HONEST opinions on boats so people can have an idea about something before they pull the trigger themselves. 
That being said I would put the final quality of this boat up against any HB or other high end skiff I have ever fished. JB uses standard features that others charge ridiculous amounts for (my favorite being the Lavorsi LED nav lights) ALL of this for right under $20k....... I mean look at that trailer!!! JUST LOOK AT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

What was the build time, deposit to delivery?


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

westsidefly said:


> What was the build time, deposit to delivery?


build time is a couple weeks. backlog is a dif story. I put my deposit in last fall but JB was clear about delivery date and he came through.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Man, that is really nice and I would like that kind of speed. And yes, that trailer looks really, really nice.

That non-skid looks pretty aggressive.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn that's a good looking ride! The trailer looks every bit as good as my Ramlin...maybe better. I really like how they have the wide steps behind the fender...makes great sense.

Is that non-skid from the mold or is it Awlgripped? Is the 62" beam the width of the deck?

BTW....cute kid.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Damn that's a good looking ride! The trailer looks every bit as good as my Ramlin...maybe better. I really like how they have the wide steps behind the fender...makes great sense.
> 
> Is that non-skid from the mold or is it Awlgripped? Is the 62" beam the width of the deck?
> 
> BTW....cute kid.



Thanks man!

Non skid is from the mold and yes the deck is 62" wide.

The trailers is my favorite part so far haha. I can launch the boat with little effort with the tires barely touching the water. The steps are PERFECT for dry launch walking the boat into the water.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Great skiff! I have one on order myself and I've been following this build as anxiously as if it were my own. Seeing how perfect yours came out really reinforces how happy I am I went with JB for my first build.


----------



## EddieSapp (May 5, 2014)

Sexy sled and the trailer is sick!! Cant make out the manufacture name on trailer, who makes it?


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

JB has worked with AmeriTrail and they built this trailer for the skiff.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

edit- What I meant to ask was how long was your wait from deposit to start of build to delivery. I'm getting ready to order one of these or a glades x.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful skiff!

What's the weight/persons capacity? I realize it's ideal for 2 or 3 max but if it's rated for 4 (cocktail cruise duty) that hull will be on my "short list".


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Indoman said:


> Wow. Beautiful skiff!
> 
> What's the weight/persons capacity? I realize it's ideal for 2 or 3 max but if it's rated for 4 (cocktail cruise duty) that hull will be on my "short list".


It is coast guard rated for 4 now.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> edit- What I meant to ask was how long was your wait from deposit to start of build to delivery. I'm getting ready to order one of these or a glades x.


I can answer better now. If you were looking to order today your skiff would be done by late October.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> edit- What I meant to ask was how long was your wait from deposit to start of build to delivery. I'm getting ready to order one of these or a glades x.


The last glades x that was built and posted here is a sick boat. Texas I believe. 

beautiful boat OP


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

hcft said:


> I can answer better now. If you were looking to order today your skiff would be done by late October.


That's about what I was expecting. It's not a bad wait at all. Thank you.



BayStYat said:


> The last glades x that was built and posted here is a sick boat. Texas I believe.
> 
> beautiful boat OP


Spear builds a bad ass boat, but have you seen the trailer that comes with this Cayo?


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

jmrodandgun said:


> edit- What I meant to ask was how long was your wait from deposit to start of build to delivery. I'm getting ready to order one of these or a glades x.


Echoing what was said, back in March the wait time was about 7 months.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet looking skiff and nice trailer config!

I spent a day on the demo 173 with three guys all in the 200# range taking turns throwing flies at reds / snook in well under 12" of water.

So I got several hours on the front and rear platforms as well as the jump seat. I definitely came away impressed considering the price point.

Make no mistake, as others have alluded to, its a tippy boat. But you have to consider its intended use...which is poling and sight fishing two-up in skinny water.

I've logged ALOT of hours on a Hell's Bay Guide (2002 model) and a Hell's Bay Professional (brand new), for comparison.

I wouldn't put the Cayo in the same category when it comes to fit, finish, and hardware. To be truthful, its not really a fair expectation or comparison.

BUT...I wouldn't say Hell's Bay is so substantially better as to warrant the price differential.
_
The Cayo may be a better value given the crazy HB pricing. _

If the boats hold up to extensive use and JB is able to keep up with customer service, he has a winner on his hands.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

That is one badass skiff. I love it.


----------



## mboeder (Mar 4, 2011)

describe tippy as in compared to a gheenoe lt25 or shadow cast?


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

hcft said:


> It is coast guard rated for 4 now.


Did you get a weight rating sticker or plaque with your skiff? They didn't have any yet when I got my Cayo.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

Tankhead said:


> Did you get a weight rating sticker or plaque with your skiff? They didn't have any yet when I got my Cayo.


nope not yet
I told him i wanted mine in solid platinum


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How are you liking this boat? Specifically how do you like the 50? I'm a month into my wait but struggling with motor and console options. Bouncing back and fourth between side and center consoles.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> How are you liking this boat? Specifically how do you like the 50? I'm a month into my wait but struggling with motor and console options. Bouncing back and fourth between side and center consoles.


I love the tohatsu and the center console! Honestly no regrets at this point. The Tohatsu 50 is an awesome motor. So much power. I would bet big on a race between it and the yamaha 70 on the same boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Very cool. I'm glad to hear that you like it. 

There are only so many ways to skin a cat, so if mine rolls out looking an awful lot like yours I'll make sure to slip out of the state of Florida under the cloak of darkness.


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

hcft said:


> I love the tohatsu and the center console! Honestly no regrets at this point. The Tohatsu 50 is an awesome motor. So much power. I would bet big on a race between it and the yamaha 70 on the same boat.


What are your thoughts about putting a 60hp Yamaha two stroke on this hull?


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

For those concerned with tippyness. They have new version in the works. That looks to be about a foot wider. Maybe in the 70-72" beam range.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

hcft said:


> Im working on a pretty intensive video overview of the skiff now.


How's that video coming along? I'd love to see it.


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

jonny said:


> For those concerned with tippyness. They have new version in the works. That looks to be about a foot wider. Maybe in the 70-72" beam range.


JB replied to a question about the beam on his latest post regarding the new 180...will have a 77" beam


----------



## JaxBeachJag (Jul 15, 2016)

Awesome looking skiff!!!


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Wow really nice


----------

